# I want one!



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

check this bad boy out...i've never heard of the company, but its smaller than a D.E. and its in the design everyone seems to love...and the caliber that i love! may have to save up for one.:notworthy:
http://www.coonaninc.com/index.php


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

they've been around since about the '80's I guess . kinda like seacamp , just sitting back producing a few really good guns there .

wonder what they're going for nowadays ?

starting around $1250.00 I see , think that when they originally came out they were around $700 .

glad to see a little company surviving in these times .


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah...after I posted this I did some research and saw that they've been out for a longtime...seems like a pretty good deal for basically custom gun...the big argument over them seems to be "why not get a 10mm" and I would prefer the 357 because I can't get a saa in 10mm...I'm not a fan of 45acp so this really appeals to me..


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*The CA's*

The Coonan Arms(as ya'll say) have been around for some time now. In about 1995 I had a friend buy the long bbl,then a few months later he bought the shorter bbl version as a CCW.

As I remember, he had tons of problems with the FTF's and the FTE's. I do not remember as to what F&B's he did to the weapon however. 

This is highly debatable but I do not feel that the 357Mag high pressure round, belongs in the likes of a 1911. Same as the 10mm chambered in the Colt Delta Elite. (Here it comes) 

Anybody that is looking for a 357mag simi-auto,take a close look at the Glock 31,32,and as I carry, a 33. Lots cheaper,more firepower, and no problems with reliability(shucks,it's a Glock). --- SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

But they're so ugly! I love the reliability of glocks, I do... But I just can't bring myself to get one...that being said, they haven't produced a glock in 762x25... The day they do, I'll be a proud parent of a glock


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> But they're so ugly! I love the reliability of glocks, I do... But I just can't bring myself to get one...that being said, they haven't produced a glock in 762x25... The day they do, I'll be a proud parent of a glock


Pretty is as pretty does. Glocks are a pure workhorse. Get a 1911 if you want a showgun.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well then


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I look at glocks like I do jeeps...practical..I just like workhorses that have SOME looks.

I'm not knocking Glocks, I would even own one in x25, I just want a 357 in a semi auto that looks as good as the Coonan


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

as soon as i get some extra money thats my next pistol a 1911. I want a subcompact 1911 though in 45


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I want a full size 1911 sig sauer, might get one soon.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

aaronious45 said:


> the big argument over them seems to be "why not get a 10mm" and I would prefer the 357 because I can't get a saa in 10mm...


Why can't you get a 1911 in 10mm Auto? Colt, Dan Wesson, Fusion, Nighthawk and others make 1911s in 10mm Auto. The nice thing about a 10mm 1911 -- is that you can get a 40 S&W barrel for it and use the same magazines with less expensive ammo for target and range work.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i could get a 10mm 1911, but not a 10mm single action revolver..i like the idea of having different models in matching calibers


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

10MMs are hard to control, which is why the FBI ditched them long ago. And in a light weight pistol like a Glock, absolutely no fun at all.

The ONLY thing Glock has going for it is reliability. However many other pistols are plenty reliable enough. I've owned many Glocks and the only one I'd ever keep is a 17 or 19. 9MM is about the limit for them if you want 'controlled" rapid fire ability out of one of them. 

For accuracy and reliability right out of the box the old solid steel gen 3 S&W autos are tough to beat. 

But I'm one of the few guys around anymore that is willing to carry a few ounces more weight to get a gun that will rapidly shoot where you're aiming it.... glocks have enough trouble doing that in slow fire.... And they're butt ugly.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

aaronious45 said:


> i could get a 10mm 1911, but not a 10mm single action revolver..i like the idea of having different models in matching calibers


Yes, Ruger made a Blackhawk with a 10mm cylinder. There is usually one for sale on Gunbroker at any given time...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

kaferhaus said:


> 10MMs are hard to control, which is why the FBI ditched them long ago. And in a light weight pistol like a Glock, absolutely no fun at all.


10mm is not hard to control - especially in a GLOCK. Come to the range with me & my G29SF - and I'll give you a demonstration with full power loads.

The FBI is comprised largely of lawyers and accountants serving as agents . A few could not master the S&W 1076 with the original Norma load. Rather than have agents who couldn't qualify with their firearms - they asked the ammo manufacturers to download the cartridge.

S&W saw an opportunity to develop the 40 "short & weak" cartridge in smaller firearms - and the LEOs drank the koolaid...


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=267534060


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=266804247


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*357 auto*

I think the feed and eject problems are alot loike the Desert Eagles in same cal 357 mag, is that they will only shoot 1 or 2 brands of ammo due to the blowback. I had a eagle in the 80's and it would only shoot winchester high velosity ammo if I remember right, it was not ejecting or feeding the others very well.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*357 auto* 
I think the feed and eject problems are alot loike the Desert Eagles in same cal 357 mag, is that they will only shoot 1 or 2 brands of ammo due to the blowback. I had a eagle in the 80's and it would only shoot winchester high velosity ammo if I remember right, it was not ejecting or feeding the others very well.


----------

